# incest fetish



## psyched1992 (Apr 24, 2014)

i dont know where else to post this but does anyone else feel they have a fetish that is out of the norm? i have an incest fetish but its not related to my own family, its more the idea that turns me on. i like to look at mom/son porn and dad/daughter porn and i like to read stories about such things even though its most likely not true. i also like step-mom/step-son, step-father/step-daughter.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Why would you post this in the arts section... :um


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

'Art' nice xD
Nothing wrong with reading stories. I'm a fan of incest stories my self and have wrote a couple - nothing wrong, perfectly normal (much more popular than you think). But REMEMBER; Fantasies are different from actually experiencing it (probably heard it on the internet a bunch of times but still), don't actually act out your fantasies!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

sometimes is read /incest on reddit for the laughs, not often though i promise

the stories are so ridiculous an obviously written by the same sweaty neckbeard covered in month old cheetos and euphoria 

if you're into the idea and not the reality i guess thats not so bad, not sure i would advertise it though, probably the kind of thing that could come back to haunt you


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Elude said:


> I'm a fan of incest stories my self and have wrote a couple - nothing wrong, perfectly normal (much more popular than you think).


:high5
And yeah, it does seem to be more common than I initially thought.


----------



## psyched1992 (Apr 24, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> :high5
> And yeah, it does seem to be more common than I initially thought.


its hawt. haha


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

psyched1992 said:


> i dont know where else to post this.


 There's a forum here for this stuff: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/18-551/

It's apparently a pretty common fetish.



orsomething said:


> i feel like most men defs wanna have sex with their siblings
> 
> ive asked many men this question and they tell me "no, gross" but i think they covering up so i dont get the idea that theyre sex offenders.


 Wha?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

We're naturally driven to mate with people genetically similar to ourselves. It's not really all that a wonder.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Except not _too_ close, inbreeding increases the chance of major congenital birth defects. That's why the royal families ended up with so much sickly offspring through the centuries (like the gif above shows haha)- trying to keep it all in the family.

I get weirded out by other girls with just the same name as my sister


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

psyched1992 said:


> i dont know where else to post this but does anyone else feel they have a fetish that is out of the norm? i have an incest fetish but its not related to my own family, its more the idea that turns me on. i like to look at mom/son porn and dad/daughter porn and i like to read stories about such things even though its most likely not true. i also like step-mom/step-son, step-father/step-daughter.


Okay.. uh..:um I know this website is for support, however this is not the proper section for this topic:no ..maybe post in the health or secondary disorders forums. That's if it's a problem in you're daily life, this section is about art, creativity etc.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

This thread is _conceptual_ art. Or post-modern satire. Something intellectual, anyway.

I don't belong here. I'm a creep.


----------



## Draconis (Jul 24, 2014)

Absolutely nothing wrong with these kind of sex fantasies. I personaly think that the whole step-daugther/ step-father having crazy-hot-monkey-sex is a turn on. Right after Gilbert Gottfried reading 50 Shades Of Gray of course ...lol.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Draconis said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with these kind of sex fantasies. I personaly think that the whole step-daugther/ step-father having crazy-hot-monkey-sex is a turn on. *Right after Gilbert Gottfried reading 50 Shades Of Gray of course ...lol*.


lol now that would be funny


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm sorry, but that's disgusting


----------



## Draconis (Jul 24, 2014)

AxeDroid said:


> lol now that would be funny







Whooop, whoop.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Draconis said:


> Whooop, whoop.


LOL that made my day. Thank you!


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

You creep :twak


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

orsomething said:


> right right
> 
> "for the laughs"
> 
> ;^)


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't get the incest fantasy but it seems like the majority of porn clips are titled 'mom and son' or 'brother and sister' doing well... exactly what they do in the clip. Very creepy I think personally.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

i experience incest in real life due to child sex abuse, now it's in me, these perverted sexual fantasies I only realized until as an adult I had, my therapist said it's normal due to my past


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think it's probably due to the taboo aspect of it. As long as you're not doing it, whatevs.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Honestly, it's pretty common, haha I mean have you looked at any porn sites lately?

Parent-child incest is extremely creepy to me, but I'm okay with _fictional _twincest sometimes. Well, some of it. I get weirded out pretty easily, like with brother-sister stuff...ugh, no thanks... I think the only other thing I'm okay with is Sam & Dean from Supernatural. Still weird, but I understand where they're coming from, if that makes any sense. So my "fetish", if it can even be considered that, is purely fictional and does not exist in real life. At all.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I remember seeing some survey somewhere a while ago that listed most common fetishes by country. Probably not worth taking to seriously, but I seem to remember Incest was a particularly common fetish in the USA for some reason.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

extremly said:


>


these guys are so annoying, they keep appearing in a lot of my search video results on youtube.

Does anyone know how I can block them so they no longer visible to me? I don't want to even see them on video search results.


----------



## Young Cat Lady (Jul 21, 2014)

Ehhh, different strokes for different folks. 

I mean, you like incest porn, no harm in that, as long as you just don't act on it as others have said. When I watch hentai (and trust me, there is a lot of incestuous hentai out there that you won't even know that's what it is til you read the subtitles or something) I still cringe when all of a sudden one of the characters are like, "nee chan/sister, let me touch you there" etc. I gotta turn it off and watch something else. It just makes me feel gross lol.

And I've been sexually abused by a family member - if anything, incest grosses me out even more. There was a time sex itself and even men kinda grossed me out, but...I'm better now.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

It doesn't interest me, if it interests you then good stuff.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Nothing wrong with this, as long as you keep it to fantasy.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't understand the fetish but it's definitely common. I once overheard a girl confessing she had been having a sexual relationship with her brother. And I've known one person from grade school who've gotten physical with their first cousin. :|


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Is this a site for fetishes or social anxiety? Sometimes I can't tell the difference.


----------

